# Some Thomas Close ups



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought I'd post a few picture of the new Thomas and coaches. There isn't a lot to say about them. The wheels on the coaches are metal, roofs are removable, Thomas's center driver is blind and his eyes move.














































Removable roof





































Thomas has a removable loop coupler in front. Looks odd.



















Both coaches are the same. In the story I believe one was a composite coach.






















3d nose, nice touch


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas has a removable loop coupler in front. Looks odd. 
As Thomas is English, he would look very odd without the front hook coupler!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I was surprised by how big Thomas is!! I saw a set over the weekend, and am glad the size is big! I wonder how easy it will be to fit knuckle couplers. Great to hear they put in metal wheels. It is also exciting to see that the roof is removable on the locomotive and coaches. Definitely improves play value! Looks like Bachmann is talking the Thomas line seriously in large scale! Luke is going to love it! Does Thomas smoke?


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks great, thanks for posting these! Makes me wonder if I should get one for my child that isn't yet born but is due next May. Or maybe I should wait.


----------



## andyb (Apr 19, 2008)

Bearing in mind the 'real' _Thomas_ is a standard gauge loco, and folk are apparently remarking that _Thomas_ is larger than they expected, do we know what scale Bachmann's version actually is?


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

My guess would be to dig out your rubber ruler.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

The best guess on Thomas's scale would be "Gee" scale


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bills- 

Could you measure the door height (inch or CM is fine) on the carrige please? Thanks!


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Garrett 
2 7/8" or 7.5cm. are you going to calculate a scale?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually no....I was wondering if the coach bodies might have another use. 

I do wonder how long until someone "DeThomaisIzes" the loco into a proper looking UK engine tho?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 29 Nov 2009 03:06 PM 

I do wonder how long until someone "DeThomaisIzes" the loco into a proper looking UK engine tho? About as long as it takes for me to get my hands on one, I saw one set this weekend, but I want the individual engine and cars, not the sets as i dont need the track or power pack. They are fairly good sized compared to the older Lionel versions.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The big question is, are Bachmann selling them only via the hobby shops, or are they hitting non hobby stores? If this is the case, one might want to check around, they may find the sets a bit more easily?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to someone from Star Hobby at a show a couple weeks ago who said that they are expecting the Percy set within a month or so.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I received a UPS tracking that my set is on its way from ridge Road Station....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm breaking in mine now. Thomas appears to be wired to the NMRA polarity, as it ran in reverse when I thought it should run forward. That is in the direction another engine ran when it was on the track just before Thomas. I'll have to look at it to see if there is a polarity switch, or I may just have to reverse some wires.

It runs very quietly, very little engine and gear noise. 


Chuck


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

I've got some additional pics posted here:

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LS...p?id=12168

and

here:

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-...876.0.html 
inside and outside, gears and all....










cale


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks to be at least as robust as an Annie drive. 
The side rods look to be plastic? 
Perhaps steel might be longer lasting although the stock Bug Maulers seem to survive quite well in the basic sets.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like it needs to go to "Big Barry's" huh????????????? Regal


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Side Rods are plastic 

this is the only thing that kinda bugs me...the motor connected to the eye mech and the drive at the same junction....could be an issue? 










mod please resize if too big


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the heat sink for do you imagine? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 05 Dec 2009 08:58 PM 
What is the heat sink for do you imagine? 

Regards, Greg 

I’d guess it’s to cool the motor, not to sure how effective it would be. Or maybe it’s to strengthen the connection between the motor and gear box. Just a couple of random thoughts…
Alan


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steam5 on 05 Dec 2009 09:27 PM 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 05 Dec 2009 08:58 PM 
What is the heat sink for do you imagine? 

Regards, Greg 

I’d guess it’s to cool the motor, not to sure how effective it would be. Or maybe it’s to strengthen the connection between the motor and gear box. Just a couple of random thoughts…
Alan



Cool the motor at the gearbox and prevent cooked plastic in that gearbox.


The real question: Will Bachmann sell the spoked metal car wheels themselves?



EDIT: to clarify a thought....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OK i received my Thomas and claribelle set tonight along with percy. they due run nicely but cars keep derailing all the way around the 4ft curves under my tree. I tried both engines and bolth do the same thing. I think im going to ditch the hook and loops and try to come up with some sort of link to couple the cars. the engines and cars all have hooks on them so maybe a piece of wire can link them together ?????? THOUGHTS PLEASE..........







other than that these are nice trains....... My 1st Bachmann.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Nick 

If you want knuckle couplers, investigate using the Kadee 832 gear box. It is body mounted but designed to pivot to handle tight radius curves. Just a suggestion, I have no experience with this particular set up. 

Regards


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 05 Dec 2009 04:44 PM 
Looks like it needs to go to "Big Barry's" huh????????????? Regal








Jerry, not sure about the Bachmann drive for the new Thomas but I've been running a Large Scale Lionel Thomas for 6 years without a problem with gears. Just pull Annie and Clarabel. Batteries and controller in Annie. When I first converted it to batteries, the Lionel motor ran just fine on a 7.4 volt Li-ion. Since then, I've put a simple R/C system and run it on 12 or 14.8 volts.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering if the coach bodies might have another use. 

Looks good..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 12 Dec 2009 10:44 PM 
Nick 

If you want knuckle couplers, investigate using the Kadee 832 gear box. It is body mounted but designed to pivot to handle tight radius curves. Just a suggestion, I have no experience with this particular set up. 

Regards 

Thanks Jim i will check into that ideal.....


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Am interested in wheel diameter, tire to tire (Not flanges), and axle to axle dimensions.

Barry - BBT


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry:

I have the measurements you want, I think, in the my thread:

Thomas measurements 

Chuck


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 13 Dec 2009 08:12 AM 
I was wondering if the coach bodies might have another use. 

Looks good.. 











...Hmmm very interesting, I was just thinking of removing the single axles from the repainted but otherwise unaltered coach and replacing them with a double bogie truck


----------

